# Sting Ray seat help please



## JRE (Dec 19, 2020)

Just picked this seat up and was wondering if there is a way to determan the year. Also wondering what its worth. Not sure what im going to do with it yet.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 19, 2020)

that solid red looks like '70s really hard to tell exact year there was a post that showed the different brackets at different times. $50


----------



## stoney (Dec 19, 2020)

Looks to be a girl's seat or maybe a Junior. Full size boy's seats are 18" long


----------



## fatbike (Dec 20, 2020)

That's a later badge on the seat and color seems 69-70s


----------

